# "sich als Seiendes wissendes Etwas"



## ciber13

Hallo! Könnte mir jemand helfen? Ich kann nicht diese Redensart übersetzen.. "sich als Seiendes wissendes Etwas". Ich habe sie in disem Kontext gelesen:

Sprache sei die Vorbedingung für ein Ich, ein "sich als Seiendes wissendes Etwas"... 
El habla es la condición para un yo como un "ser sabiente de algo"??...

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Sidjanga

Hola, y bienvenido/a al foro.





ciber13 said:


> Hallo! Könnte mir jemand helfen? Ich kann nicht diese Redensart diesen Ausdruck/diese Phrase nicht übersetzen.. "sich als Seiendes wissendes Etwas". Ich habe sie in diesem Kontext gelesen:
> 
> Sprache sei die Vorbedingung für ein Ich, ein "sich als Seiendes wissendes Etwas"...
> El habla es la condición para un yo como un "ser sabiente de algo"??...(...)


(La frase parece ser del filósofo estadounidense Daniel C. Dennett, de modo que se tratará de una traducción del inglés, pero claro que podría haber sido escrita así también directamente en alemán).

De todas formas, la frase tal como la pusiste es incompleta _- sich _tiene que ser el pronombre reflexivo de algún verbo reflexivo que siguiera a _Etwas _u otro componente más adelante en la frase; por eso, sin saber de qué verbo se trata, es imposible verter esta parte al castellano.

En cuanto a _als Seiendes wissendes Etwas_:

_Etwas _aquí es sustantivo y forma el núcleo del sintagma _(ein) Seiendes wissendes Etwas.

das Etwas - el algo/ente

_Y está determinado por *seiend* *(participio presente de _sein_) -> "_siente_", "_que es_"
y *wissend *- como bien dijiste: _sabiente_.

_als Seiendes wissendes Etwas_ - _como un algo/un ente siente y sabiente_ 

No sé si _siente _será posible o entendible como participio presente de _ser _en castellano hoy en día -aunque sea en este u otro contexto filosófico-, o de qué otra manera expresarlo mejor.

_____________________
*no sé por qué _Seiend _está escrito con mayúscula en la frase original (no tiene función de sustantivo), pero me imagino que será un término clave o algo en el texto


----------



## Estopa

Para el participio presente (seiend) creo que quedaría mejor "existente". 
No me atrevo a decir que "siente" no exista, pero me suena muy raro.

Sprache sei die Vorbedingung für ein Ich, ein "sich als Seiendes wissendes Etwas".

El hecho de que el verbo "sein" vaya en Konjunktiv I también tiene su importancia (indirekte Rede ?). Deberíamos conocer la frase anterior para poder traducirlo mejor.

El lenguaje es condición previa para un "Yo", un algo que se sabe existente (Menos literal: que tiene conocimiento de su existencia).

P.D. @Sigianga  ¿El "sich" no podría ser complemento de "wissen"? --> ein Etwas, das sich als Seiendes weiß.


----------



## lonha

Sigianga said:


> _als Seiendes wissendes Etwas_ - _como un algo/un ente siente y sabiente_



Hola,

¿y qué tal con el gerundio?
como un algo/un ente siendo/existiendo y sabiendo

"siente" me suena más a "fühlend" 
(das Sein - el ser/la existencia)

Sólo es una propuesta más, la frase también me parece difícil de entender sin más contexto...

Saludos!


----------



## Sidjanga

Estopa said:


> Para el participio presente (seiend) creo que quedaría mejor "existente".
> No me atrevo a decir que "siente" no exista, pero me suena muy raro.


Sí, entiendo perfectamente que te suene raro (a mí también), pero tampoco es que _seiend _suene normal en alemán; para nada. Lo cierto es que suena extremadamente raro, y sobre todo a filosofía  (y dado que se trata un texto filosófico, estas construcciones "al borde del idioma" son probablemente necesarias para -de alguna manera- sacarle al idioma lo que de otra forma no se lograría expresar).





> El hecho de que el verbo "sein" vaya en Konjunktiv I también tiene su importancia (indirekte Rede ?). Deberíamos conocer la frase anterior para poder traducirlo mejor.


No me parece tan esencial para la traducción del término en cuestión (_ein "sich als Seiendes wissendes Etwas"_). Puede ser estilo indirecto (si se trata de una cita indirecta), pero también podría ser que de esta manera el autor introduzca su hipótesis sobre la que va a basar lo que venga detrás (es decir, la condición o la base mental sobre la que elaborar).





> P.D. @Sigianga  ¿El "sich" no podría ser complemento de "wissen"? --> ein Etwas, das sich als Seiendes weiß.


Sí, creo que tenés razón. Ayer pareczo haber visto la frase desde un ángulo un tanto inclinado. 

[das Ich sei]_ ein "sich als Seiendes wissendes Etwas"._

Con lo cual parece que _das Seiende_ es efectivamente sustantivo aquí (pero uno construido, uno que en realidad "no existe" y que (fuera de un contexto sumamente filosófico) suena de lo más raro en alemán también).


> un algo que se sabe existente (Menos literal: que tiene conocimiento de su existencia).


En principio me parece acertada tu traducción, sólo que _seiend _(como participio presente) tiene cierto matiz de "actividad", como "el acto del ser como un proceso en movimiento y cambio continuos" que puede que sea difícil de verter al castellano.

*lonha*: yo también pensé en usar el gerundio, pero no me parece que el gerundio del castellano y el participio presente del alemán sean equivalentes, p.ej. _spielende Kinder -> niños que están jugando_ (no me parece que simplemente _niños jugando_ funcionara). 
Parece que hace falta una frase relativa y _estar _para que funcione, y no me parece que esto pegaría en la frase que nos ocupa aquí.

De todas formas, interesante.


----------



## ciber13

Hola a todos!
Muchas gracias por su ayuda y las correcciones en mi pregunta (eso me ayuda a mejorar mi alemán ). Efectivamente el texto como lo pensó Sigianga es de Daniel Dennet, pero escrito directamente en alemán (aunque quizás sì traducido del inglés). La publicación aparece en un artículo de: Spiegel on line. 

Las traducciones siguientes me parecen bastante acertadas _sich als Seiendes wissendes Etwas:_
_Sigianga: _ - _como un algo/un ente siente y sabiente
_Ionha: como un algo/un ente siendo/existiendo y sabiendo
Estopa: un algo que se sabe existente (Menos literal: que tiene conocimiento de su existencia).

Pero la de Estopa me parece mas coherente; ya que encuentro dificultad al traducir el participio de Seiendes porque 1) el verbo queda asì sustantivado, y ya no sé en quien recae la atención; si en en Etwas (como el algo, sujeto de la oración y de quien se habla y en quién recae la acción) o en Seiendes (de igual forma como el sujeto de la oración) y 2) efectivamente la funciòn de este participio -Seiendes- implica la idea de un proceso activo.

Como en el ejemplo que citaba Ionha traduciendo _spielende Kinder, _me parece más completa la traducción formando una oración relativa: _niños que juegan _(muy literal sería: niños jugantes? pero no estoy segura de que esto puede decirse asì en español). Más aùn, no sé si el castellano posea una estructura equivalente a esta del alemán. 

Entonces; "sich als Seiendes wissendes Etwas" podría ser con referencia a un yo, que es conocedor y sabedor de algo, o que conoce y sabe algo?

Por cierto que, "als Seiendes wissendes Etwas" ya la he escuchado con anterioridad pero no recuerdo como era traducida, y pensé que era común. En fin, amplió la cita para que pueda entenderse el significado de la frase que me ayudaron a traducir:

Haben Tiere und vorsprachliche Kinder ein Bewusstsein? Der Philosoph Daniel C. Dennett bezweifelt das. Sprache, so glabut er, sei die Vorbedingung für ein Ich, ein "sich als Seiendes wissendes Etwas". Das jedoch entbindet uns nicht von der moralischen Verantwortung gegenüber Babys und Tieren.

Gracias de nuevo!


----------



## Sidjanga

ciber13 said:


> Las traducciones siguientes me parecen bastante acertadas _sich als Seiendes wissendes Etwas:_
> _Sigianga: _ - _como un algo/un ente siente y sabiente
> _Ionha: como un algo/un ente siendo/existiendo y sabiendo
> Estopa: un algo que se sabe existente (Menos literal: que tiene conocimiento de su existencia).
> 
> Pero la de Estopa me parece mas coherente;


S'i. 
Quiz'a me expresara mal arriba, pero de hecho cambi'e de opini'on y "me un'i" a la traducci'on de Estopa. 


> ya que encuentro dificultad al traducir el participio de Seiendes porque 1) el verbo queda asì sustantivado, y ya no sé en quien recae la atención; si en en Etwas (como el algo, sujeto de la oración y de quien se habla y en quién recae la acción) o en Seiendes (de igual forma como el sujeto de la oración) y 2) efectivamente la funciòn de este participio -Seiendes- implica la idea de un proceso activo.


Si asumi'eramos que la forma _siente_ como participio presente de _ser_ es acecptable, la traducci'on m'as literal ser'ia "_un algo que se sabe __un Siente__ (ein Seiendes)_".





> Entonces; "sich als Seiendes wissendes Etwas" podría ser con referencia a un yo, que es conocedor y sabedor de algo, o que conoce y sabe algo?


S'i, "_ein sich als Seiendes wissendes Etwas_" es como el autor define el "Yo", o, mejor dicho, la condici'on que tiene que darse (seg'un 'el) para que el "Yo" pueda ser llamado eso, un Yo que tenga conciencia de s'i mismo como "un algo" as'i..





> Por cierto que, "als Seiendes wissendes Etwas" ya la he escuchado con anterioridad pero no recuerdo como era traducida, y pensé que era común.


Puede que sea com'un en c'irculos filos'oficos.


----------

